# Google- Jarrow ~ Ideal Bowel Support 299v® - Natural Products Industry Insider



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Jarrow ~ Ideal Bowel Support 299v®**Natural Products Industry Insider*L. plantarum 299v's action and set of benefits for *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS) patients are well documented and protected by different patents. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

